# java moss



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

I've ordered some java moss. Unfortunately when they arrived most of them are getting dark. It looks like they're already dead. Do they get a chance to survive and get back green if I attach them on driftwood?


----------



## 01krisp10 (Feb 18, 2007)

My java moss was green when I put it in my tank and then went completly brown and then regrew as a bright green, go figure. From my experience throw it in there and see what happends, more than likely it will survive once attached to the driftwood. Adding K will help as well unless this is a newly established NPT, then there will be enough in the water column still.  Hope this helps.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, I just set up a new 32 gallon and attached some of them on my two driftwood. Hopefully they will get back green. Are they grow slow?

thanks a lot!



01krisp10 said:


> My java moss was green when I put it in my tank and then went completly brown and then regrew as a bright green, go figure. From my experience throw it in there and see what happends, more than likely it will survive once attached to the driftwood. Adding K will help as well unless this is a newly established NPT, then there will be enough in the water column still.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Apr 9, 2006)

aquaquang said:


> Yeah, I just set up a new 32 gallon and attached some of them on my two driftwood. Hopefully they will get back green. Are they grow slow?
> 
> thanks a lot!


I have some in my 7G in the office, which is well established without a lot of soil underlay, and even still it grows pretty quick compared to the B.monnieri and M.pteropus. It doubles in size about the same rate as the rest of the plants - but there seems to be a "critical mass" when it just blows up.

At one point, about 3-4 months ago, I cleaned out almost all that was there and what was left were a few strands about as long and wide as a finger. I now have two large masses about 10cm/4" diameter. It's probably all grown into the filter in the corner it's supposed to be hiding.

I think that unless you let the plant dry out and die, it will come back - it's very durable.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

01krisp10 said:


> My java moss was green when I put it in my tank and then went completly brown and then regrew as a bright green, go figure. From my experience throw it in there and see what happends, more than likely it will survive once attached to the driftwood. Adding K will help as well unless this is a newly established NPT, then there will be enough in the water column still.  Hope this helps.


What did you mean by adding K?


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

On the periodic table, K stands for Potassium.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

How long it will come back as green as ever?
Mine is almost a week now but they are still brown.

I dosed NPK, Iron, Excel and Trace weekly
co2 diy powerhead



Mr Fishies said:


> I think that unless you let the plant dry out and die, it will come back - it's very durable.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

When I had put my java moss into my larger tank, it took about a month for it to come back as green. You might have to just give it some time.


----------

